# PEK - Peak Resources



## Impala (28 December 2006)

Anyone following this stock?  Spread shareholding. How smart are the directors?  Good strategies, strong and experienced operational management, and understanding of optimal funding mix are critical ingredients of successful mining juniors (cf Oxiana)- does Peak have these?


----------



## Bushman (4 December 2007)

Couple of good recent announcements for PEK. Share price has not reacted and is down 20% today. 

Ann 29/11 - large base metal footprint at Mt Vernon prospect including with anomalous rock chip samples including 6.5% pb. 

Ann 27/11 shallow gold intercepts at Jenny Venn prospect, inc:
2m @ 11.52 g/t
2m @ 11.05 g/t
1m @ 15.31 g/t
1m @ 8.08 g/t

Further drilling will be undertaken to establish JORC to supplement Granny Venn open pit. Open pit mined 2000 when gold price $US 280 per ounce. Mining will be open pit and at low strip ratio. JORC to be delivered mid 2008. 

They also have the Doolgunna prospect where SRF have found CIF iron ore mineralisation (see recent announcement). No mention of this in PEK announcement so this could only be seen as an excercise in 'nearology'. 

Also have uranium and nickel tenements. 

Background:

Shares 43,950,002 
Options 25,925,001

Diluted market cap at 10.5 cps = $7.3. 

Cash per Sep Quarterly less drilling activity is 2m. Gives an EV of approx $5.3m

So low cap explorer with good land holding in WA. 2008 will be a key drilling year for PEK with drill targets identified and 400k committed to drilling program in Dec07 alone. Listed Dec 2006 so results will be expected of mgt. Top 20 own 51%. Worth a look even though announcement action looks like it will be end of Q1 2008. Hard to see it dropping much below a market cap of $5m!


----------



## greggy (14 October 2009)

Today I used my part profits on CYS options to buy into Peak Resources.
I bought 350,000 Peak Resources options. They expire at the end of next year with only 5c to pay.

PEK's market cap is only $10 million, the cheapest exposure in the Doolgunna area followed by CYS with a market cap of around $23 million. 

Peak Resources has today announced its agreed to place 10.6 million shares at an issue price of 8 cents per share to raise gross funds of approximately $850,000.

Shares are to be placed to a small number of qualified investors who are clients of Southern Cross Equities and Shaw Stockbroking.

Funds raised from the placement will be used to meet costs associated with upcoming exploration on the Company ¡ ¯s Three Rivers Project which is situated approximately 130km NNE of Meekatharra in Western Australia and adjacent to Sandfire Resources NL ¡ ¯s recent De Grussa and Conductor
1 discoveries. Funds will also be applied to meet costs associated with the Company's ongoing Tanzanian exploration programmes and working capital requirements
DYOR


----------



## swm79 (14 October 2009)

greggy said:


> Today I used my part profits on CYS options to buy into Peak Resources.
> I bought 350,000 Peak Resources options. They expire at the end of next year with only 5c to pay.
> 
> PEK's market cap is only $10 million, the cheapest exposure in the Doolgunna area followed by CYS with a market cap of around $23 million.
> ...




How did you buy the options?

They don't come up as a listing... actually there is PEKO but states that it cannot be found


----------



## greggy (14 October 2009)

swm79 said:


> How did you buy the options?
> 
> They don't come up as a listing... actually there is PEKO but states that it cannot be found



Hi swm79,

Peak Resources (PEK) options do exist. Please try PEKOA. I bought them earlier this afternoon.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (16 October 2009)

rang Mark Maine, MD of PEK, after 6pm on Wednesday night to speak to him about the company.
I informed him that the company had maintained a low profile compared to other companies in the Doolgunna area. Mark told me that they initially had a very cautious view of the SFR discovery and that Tanzania had been a higher priority.
With the funds from the placement, this is about to change. He said that there will be an update given very soon, as early as next week, in relation to a ramp up of its exploration program at its Doolgunna prospect. Over the coming weeks there will also be news on its African projects. 
There has been strong interest in its Doolgunna prospect from a number of brokers including Southern Cross, Shaw and Patersons and he's also noted both CYS's and ALY's strong rise of late in particular.
Mark says the company is cashed up and will not need a further injection of funds for quite a while.
Mark says the board will be increasing its PR work in order to make the market aware of its various interests, the 3 Rivers Project in particular. There has also been talk of both PEK and CYS exchanging information in relation to their Doolgunna prospects. May I speculate here by saying, Could it lead to a JV down the track?
Even though PEK has had a strong run of late, PEK still has a market cap of only around the $10 million mark and is the cheapest entry point to the Doolgunna area and is adjacent to SFR's tenements in the region.
DYOR


----------



## greggy (19 October 2009)

In my last post on this forum, I would like to highlight PEK's potential in one overall summary.
Here it goes.

The Three Rivers Project is located approximately 130km NNE of Meekatharra in Western Australia.
Peak Resources Three Rivers Project lies between the project of the same name held by Alchemy Resources and to the west of Sandfire Resources NL’s tenements which contain the recently De Grussa and Conductor 1
copper gold discoveries. ALY and SFR have both had amazing runs. It might not be much longer until PEK joins the party.

At the Ngualla Project in Tanzania, geochemical survey, detailed geological mapping and extensive rock chip sampling is being undertaken. A Landsat survey has been undertaken. While phosphate is the primary focus for the Company, work programmes have illustrated that Ngualla has potential for other commodities such as copper, molybdenum and rare earths.
Analysis for phosphate utilizing the handheld XRF machine is at an early stage and it must be emphasized this program is designed to delineate lower level phosphate zones for more detailed work however, preliminary results are encouraging with values of +10% phosphate being obtained from soils. PEK is earning 80% at this project. Further results are imminent. It is considered encouraging that the Ngualla carbonatite has developed from a phosphate only project to one which has started to show potential for multiple commodities.

The West Geita Project (PEK to earn 75%), also in Tanzania, comprises licences under offer or application totalling approximately 210sq km within the archaean greenstone belt that hosts the world class Geita Gold Mine (Anglogold Ashanti) The Geita Mine has a total size of 23.8Moz @ 3.3 g/t (production plus reserves and resources) and has produced in excess of 3.3Moz since modern mining commenced in 2000.
At the Imweru Prospect, data review outlined high grade historic gold assay results including:
7.09g/t over 3m from 16m down hole including 20.1 g/t over 1m (RAB ¡XIRB0016);
33.5 g/t gold over 1m from 34m down hole (IRB003);
9.39 g/t over 4m from 54m down hole including 31.5 g/t over 1m (IRC 004);
7.91 g/t over 5m from 52m down hole including 10.1 g/t over
1m (RAB-IRB027).
Amazing, once approval is given, that PEK will be near the world class Geita Gold Mine. Not too many traders would know that. 
Thanks for all your support.
DYOR


----------



## Chaka1988 (28 October 2009)

GOD!!
Greggy how come PEK's sp goes down after the latest announcement. I thought it was a positive announcement...


----------



## rgellis2 (28 October 2009)

Chaka1988 said:


> GOD!!
> Greggy how come PEK's sp goes down after the latest announcement. I thought it was a positive announcement...




I'm all-in on PEK - great assets ready to explode but management need to finalise the Three River(EL52/1663) lease extension as per the last paragraph on the announcement today.  I believe this was perceived negative! 
Tanzania (x 2) + Three river = $0.50-1.50.


----------



## panikhide (30 July 2010)

PEK does not seem to have run with the general hype surrounding SFR, TLM, CYS and the THX halt re red bore prospect drilling (which is close to SFR’s de grussa deposit).

Does anyone have a view as to whether this stock going to run with the enthusiasm that is engulfing SFR and its neighbours. I hold a small number of PEK shares as a speculative buy.


----------



## BraceFace (10 September 2010)

*RARE EARTHS*

A new player in the rare earths story which has been fascinating the market recently. See ALK, LYC, ARU, GGG
A bit of upside already since announcement (see below), but actual sample results are yet to be released.
This should be imminent and then we could really see some action on PEK.
Watch this space perhaps?

*
Peak Resources confirms rare earth anomalies at Ngualla project
company news image*

Peak Resources (ASX: PEK) has provided an update on its potentially large scale Ngualla Carbonatite project in south western Tanzania - 120km from the inland port city of Mbeya.

Executive director of Peak, Mark Maine said today a preliminary assessment of analytical data from geochemical soil sampling confirms extensive anomalism in Rare Earth Elements plus Niobium, Tantalum and Titanium.

Work in 2009 had indentified phosphate material from the surface.  The Project has a surface expression of 3.5km to 4km in diameter, making it one of the largest mineralised carbonatites in the world.

The Company’s initial focus was on the phosphate potential of the carbonatite with the programme developed with a heavy weighting on potential phosphate mineralisation.

However, as field work has progressed the potential of the Project to host a range of mineralization targets was shown to be far greater than first anticipated.

Results to date confirmed wide spread coherent phosphate in soil anomalous zones of +5% phosphate with maximum soil values of +20% phosphate. With confirmation the Ngualla Carbonatite project to be highly mineralised with extensive phosphate, lanthanum and base metal mineralisation being identified.

Several base metal anomalous trends have been partially defined.  Maximum element concentrations in soils are; copper 380ppm, lead 1320ppm, zinc 1540ppm, lanthanum 5435ppm and molybdenum 83ppm. This anomalous trend is still open to both north and south and has been subject to the recently completed infill sampling.

Results from the initial batch of 278 samples have now been received from the Perth assay laboratory.

The results are currently being compiled and will be reported in detail when data assessment is complete. However, from a preliminary assessment of the data the results confirm extensive anomalism in REE’s plus Niobium, Tantalum and Titanium.

The company said that this it is still early stage exploration, however the results have further highlighted the Ngualla Project’s prospectivity for phosphate and rare earths. The data for both rare earths and phosphate have been "extremely encouraging" with the initial Niobium results now also providing a major addition to the potential of the Ngualla Project.


----------



## BraceFace (23 September 2010)

*Re: RARE EARTHS*



BraceFace said:


> A new player in the rare earths story which has been fascinating the market recently. See ALK, LYC, ARU, GGG
> A bit of upside already since announcement (see below), but actual sample results are yet to be released.
> This should be imminent and then we could really see some action on PEK.
> Watch this space perhaps?




TRADING HALT!!!
Watch this space - this could get interesting.
Could see some action when trading re-opens next Monday (or maybe sooner)


----------



## skyQuake (23 September 2010)

Apparently its all good news, dont know why they're waiting to release it though

Should see a cracker of an open!


----------



## panikhide (27 September 2010)

skyQuake said:


> Apparently its all good news, dont know why they're waiting to release it though
> 
> Should see a cracker of an open!





Certainly was a cracker! Trading halt has been lifted and Ngualla Project RC Drilling Results were released. Market obviously liked the results - looks like a major discovery.

Opened at 0.290, got to high of 0.440, previous close was 0.225.


----------



## BraceFace (28 September 2010)

*Re: RARE EARTHS*



BraceFace said:


> TRADING HALT!!!
> Watch this space - this could get interesting.
> Could see some action when trading re-opens next Monday (or maybe sooner)




Well that was worth waiting for.
Bang Bang Bang! 
Up 77% on the day on some outstanding drilling results.
Everyone loves the Rare Earths sector right now.
Be interesting to see if this has more legs.


----------



## panikhide (4 October 2010)

This is where PEK is a few days post announcement. Hopefully some support will develop in the high forties.


----------



## panikhide (4 October 2010)

Scratch that. PEK hit a all time high of 0.63 this morning. It's up 30% for the day.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (11 October 2010)

There is a VERY good reason that PEK is running so hard - they have several company making projects, and all for a current market cap of about $90m.

Ngualla - tremendous scale of economical REE and phospates starting at surface and going down to >40m.

Imweru and other gold prospects - In Tanzania and neighbouring Barrick Gold.

3 Rivers - W.A - Neighbouring Sandfire's Doolgunna and along the Jenkins fault.


----------



## stefan_invester (13 October 2010)

Hey
Are there any price targets out for PEK, or does anyone
know where PEK is headed in terms of SP.
looks like a very nice one IMO
Thanks.


----------



## panikhide (4 February 2011)

I'm quite surprised that no one has posted this yet, but ...

PEK came out of a trading halt today and is up 0.280 	or 54.369% to 0.795 on Rare Earth RC Drill Results for its Ngualla projects. On massive volume too. Further results expected in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## jonojpsg (4 February 2011)

panikhide said:


> I'm quite surprised that no one has posted this yet, but ...
> 
> PEK came out of a trading halt today and is up 0.280 	or 54.369% to 0.795 on Rare Earth RC Drill Results for its Ngualla projects. On massive volume too. Further results expected in the next 3 weeks.




OK just ran a quick back of envelope calc on their anouncement - from the map inset showing latest drill results on the basis of a 500m x 500m x 25m deep average and assuming a density of 2 tonnes/cu m gives 12.5M tonnes of ore at an average around 4% from the looks of things gives 500k tonnes of RE.  

This compares to ARU with I think almost 900k tonnes of RE (market cap $500m ish) and LYC with 1.4M tonnes ($3bn market cap)

Obviously both are much further ahead than PEK BUT with RE in such demand and little supply, this looks like a bit of a no brainer given PEKs market cap currently around $110m.  Especially given that they have significant areas NE and SW of the central block that hold REs albeit at lower grades.

Also, given most of the ore is at surface or within cooee, they should have pretty good economics.


----------



## absolute1 (7 February 2011)

im new to technical analysis so i like to compare my findings with others and found this video on PEK. Pek has a positive future by the looks, esp with futher results pending

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8OKZSsMPa-o&feature=feedu


----------



## absolute1 (8 February 2011)

Raisama Limited (RAI) targeting PEK for takeover

announcement out yesterday


----------



## panikhide (8 February 2011)

absolute1 said:


> Raisama Limited (RAI) targeting PEK for takeover
> 
> announcement out yesterday




No. That is wrong.

PEK is Peak Resources Limited. 

Raisama Limited are looking to take over Peak Oil & Gas Limited, which is an entirely different entity.


----------



## absolute1 (8 February 2011)

oh sorry my bad, i was quickly going over announcments this morning, should try read it more carefully. thanx


----------



## panikhide (14 February 2011)

PEK's run continues. Touched the 90s today and yesterday. It's now a 10-bagger.


----------



## Mofra (17 March 2011)

Not much activity on this thread - this one has just hit my watchlist (not holding yet).

Comfortable with the cash position in this company as per the recent H1 financial reports, still firmly in the exployer phase of it's lifecycle but enough drilling to spark some interest. Fortunately/unfortunately the cash position and rate of expense seem pretty stable and fater last year's inflows it doesn't seem a cheap SPP entry is on the cards in the near future. 

Shocking chart ST although current volitility means the pullback may be starting to lose steam. Wet season lasts until April so no further drilling results expected for some time. 

Anyone else watching this one?


----------



## Mofra (15 June 2011)

Nice pullback on this one to close to 50% from highs, drilling results due in July. 
Much more tempting for an entry on this one now. Technically would await confirmation of the trend being broken first.


----------



## panikhide (15 June 2011)

Mofra said:


> Nice pullback on this one to close to 50% from highs, drilling results due in July.
> Much more tempting for an entry on this one now. Technically would await confirmation of the trend being broken first.




I'm still watching. I've been in and out a bit since my smug comment 3 posts ago about this being a 10 bagger. I'd really like to start making money from PEK again. Keep the faith.


----------



## alex90 (28 August 2011)

Zari is out, now 100% acquisition of Ngualla project for PEK which is shaping up to be a world class REE deposit. Drilling results trickling through over the next few months leading up to a maiden JORC in early 2012....

This is just me speculating but the appointment of Mr Jonathan Murray who specialises in "all forms of acquisitions and divestments, governance and corporate compliance' several months ago tells me interest from major outside parties isnt that far away....

IMHO
DYOR


----------



## panikhide (28 February 2012)

PEK in trading halt pending an announcement regarding the maiden JORC!

This is what many long time holders have been waiting holding on for.

Bring it on.


----------



## Fantasy09 (29 February 2012)

panikhide said:


> PEK in trading halt pending an announcement regarding the maiden JORC!
> 
> This is what many long time holders have been waiting holding on for.
> 
> Bring it on.




Nice run today, up almost 20%.


----------



## Hal2000 (29 February 2012)

swm79 said:


> How did you buy the options?
> 
> They don't come up as a listing... actually there is PEKO but states that it cannot be found






Yes, "PEKO"  was "Peko-Wallsend" being the merged entioty of ex Tennant Creek miner ("Peko Mines", copper/gold) and "Wallsened Coal" (out of NSW), which begat "North Mining", which was swallowed up by Rio Tinto.


----------



## Chasero (13 April 2012)

Bought a huge parcel today @ 0.35 with profits from selling QPN 

Huge resistance at 0.35 according to charts. Plus I think PEK has been way too heavily sold off, much like AZH.

There is a gap at high 20c but I doubt that will be filled due to resistance at mid 30c.

IMO.


----------



## Chasero (26 April 2012)

Chasero said:


> Bought a huge parcel today @ 0.35 with profits from selling QPN
> 
> Huge resistance at 0.35 according to charts. Plus I think PEK has been way too heavily sold off, much like AZH.
> 
> ...




Stop loss hit at 33.5c a few days ago... losses taken. 

Gap at around 29c going to be filled imo.


----------



## springhill (2 August 2012)

*WIDE HIGH GRADE DRILL RESULTS FROM SURFACE AT NGUALLA RARE EARTH PROJECT*

Peak Resources announce several new high grade rare earth mineralised intersections from surface at its 100%-owned Ngualla Rare Earth Project, the fifth largest rare earth project in the world outside of China.

Ngualla Drilling Program 2012 (Southern Rare Earth Zone)
Assay results received from ten new drill holes in the central bastnaesite core of the Southern Rare Earth Zone include several high grade intersections mineralised from surface to the end of hole:

NRC169: 180m at 3.94% REO from surface to end of hole

NRC172: 130m at 4.29% REO from surface to end of hole

NRC176: 140m at 5.21% REO from surface to end of hole

NRC177: 20m at 4.01% REO from 28m including
14m at 5.16% REO from 30m

NRC178: 36m at 2.82% REO from surface and
34m at 3.84% REO from 48m


----------



## Ann (15 May 2013)

Rare Earth. http://www.peakresources.com.au/investors/company-information/profile

If the price of oil drops will this be a catalyst for PEK price to rise?

...and a chart displaying a long term overhead resistance price of 25c it needs to overcome and the Positive Volume Indicator which shows massive excitement and support for the company, even though the price is going nowhere at the moment.

(Disclosure: I don't hold)


----------



## Ann (15 May 2013)

Sorry Mods, I looked for another PEK thread and only now see there is one, would you be kind enough to tack my post onto the original thread, my appologies.


----------



## Rocky 01 (19 March 2014)

panikhide said:


> I'm quite surprised that no one has posted this yet, but ...
> 
> PEK came out of a trading halt today and is up 0.280 	or 54.369% to 0.795 on Rare Earth RC Drill Results for its Ngualla projects. On massive volume too. Further results expected in the next 3 weeks.





Wow three years and no post , have a look at todays announcement , mine on the way , may see a rerating to previous levels , good volume today but minimal price increase , this should be fixed as selling absorbed

Rocky


----------



## NickyDee (4 April 2014)

Its a good project but highly dependent on other parties financing it. 'Toss of a coin' since it seems the project is not inherently bankable (such as say a copper deposit of the same quality). I hope it goes well.


----------



## Impala (7 April 2014)

NickyDee said:


> Its a good project but highly dependent on other parties financing it. 'Toss of a coin' since it seems the project is not inherently bankable (such as say a copper deposit of the same quality). I hope it goes well.




Interesting comment NickyDee. Why do you think it is not inherently bankable? The NPV from the PFS came up with a figure many times the company's market cap (about $1.3bn vs about $27m if I recollect).


----------



## greggles (30 May 2019)

Strong volume and a big move north for Peak Resources in the last couple of days.

There has been no news recently but in a response to an ASX Price and Volume Query dated yesterday the company attributed the unusual trading to the following:


> The Company is aware of the recent increase in rare earth prices quoted out of China, which have indicated an increase of approximately 27% in the Chinese Domestic NdPr oxide price in the last 14 days. PEK's 75% owned Ngualla Rare Earth Project (‘Project’) is one of the largest and highest grade undeveloped rare earth deposits with approximately 90% of its projected revenue expected to be attributable to NdPr oxide. Consequently any increase in NdPr price will therefore have a direct impact on the economics and potential returns of the Project.
> 
> Another development currently impacting the rare earth industry is the intensifying trade war between the USA and China. This has recently been widely reported by a number of media outlets. As part of potential retaliation by China to the USA government over its increased tariffs, it was reported on 28 May 2019 in the Chinese tabloid, Global Times that China is seriously considering limiting rare earth exports to the United States. People familiar with the rare earth market will recall that it was a threat to restrict rare earth exports to Japan in 2010 that saw the price of NdPr oxide increase significantly at that time. It should be made clear that the Company is not aware of any official statement by the Chinese Government confirming the report made by the Global Times.




I have also been reading elsewhere that the Tanzanian Mining Commission has just approved 7000 out of 8000 mining license applications, so there is speculation that PEK is one of those that has received approval.

Technically it looks like PEK has just broken the daily chart cup and handle resistance point and has pushed to new 52 week highs. We might get some consolidation above 5c until there is another catalyst to push it one way or the other.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 October 2020)

Smart website:




	

		
			
		

		
	
English
 



	

		
			
		

		
	
Swahilli
 



	

		
			
		

		
	
日本語
 



	

		
			
		

		
	
中文(简体)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 March 2021)

PEK has taken off, since the last post. Was 4c in Oct, made it to 12c by Feb and now just under 10c. Interesting as a Rare Earths hopeful, there isn't much mention of it, or excitement. 
.. _The Ngualla Project, located in Tanzania, has existing JORC Compliant Reserves of 18.5 mt at 4.8% Rare Earth Oxide equating to 887,000t contained REO. ... but that was the case in 2017._

But then, Africa is a tricky place to operate.  Putting generalisations aside, the Tanzanian President passed away last week, which may well slow the process of getting stuff done.

a poster, _denpal_, wrote elsewhere:


> PEK has a massive JORC'd rare earths deposit in Tanzania, and has already completed pilot testing of the separation plant successfully. The delay has been in getting the *Special Mining License *issued by the government.
> Last week President Magufuli unfortunately passed away from heart complications (may have been Covid related). His VP Samia Suluhu Hassan has now been sworn in as President (their first female one) and we know she mentioned when she gave an address at the recent Tanzanian Mining Conference that two companies were about to be granted SML's. These two companies we know are PEK and ORR. She is pro-business apparently and the country badly needs new sources of revenue, so these two good-sized mines will really help in this respect as the government effectively ends up with near 50% of the taxable income taking into account royalties, income tax, and their free-carried share assuming dividends will be paid.






> It would appear that the SML will be issued very soon, and that PEK's share price can accordingly be expected to re-rate. I'm not sure how the market will treat sovereign risk (Tanzania is 94= in the Corruption Perceptions Index ie middle of the pack) but it could be that 30-45c may be possible which is around $A500M MC. Compare to Pensana which has the big rare earths deposit in Angola at a similar stage of development (142 in the Corruption Perceptions Index) at $A612M.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 March 2021)

the Announcement on morning of 18/03 was taken well by the market



> _Peak Resources Limited (ASX: PEK) is greatly saddened by the official announcement by the Government of the United Republic of Tanzania that the President of the United Republic of Tanzania, H.E. John Pombe Magufuli had passed away earlier this morning (AEDT).
> We would like to recognise the substantial contribution President Magufuli has made to the development of the United Republic of Tanzania and express our condolences to his family, the Government, and the people of Tanzania.
> We would also like to extend our thoughts and best wishes to the Vice-President of the United Republic of Tanzania, H.E. Samia Suluhu Hassan as she assumes the responsibilities of the presidency. _


----------



## greggles (13 May 2021)

Peak Resources up 15.3% this morning after this curious announcement:



> *Meeting between the Ministry of Minerals and the Tanzania Chamber of Mines*
> 
> Peak Resources Limited (ASXEK) (“Peak”or the“Company”) attended a meeting between the United Republic of Tanzania Ministry of Minerals and the Tanzania Chamber of Mines on the evening (AEST) of Wednesday,12 May 2021.
> 
> ...




Well now that he has said it, it's going to be hard to take it back... although Africa is a strange place so who knows? Anyway, I guess we can assume for the moment that PEK will receive a SML to mine rare earths in Tanzania.

If so, and the SML is confirmed officially, it is good news for the company.


----------



## Stockbailx (13 May 2021)

P


greggles said:


> Peak Resources up 15.3% this morning after this curious announcement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PEK Resourses up 16% and climbing following Announcement ; https://mcusercontent.com/ee9899e69...c2f/PEK_Tanzanian_Minister_Comment_on_SML.pdf


----------



## Stockbailx (13 May 2021)

PEK trade to watch for the long term future in tech and low carbon energy. check out the vidio link @ there web site, (powerful). I Like!!
 https://www.peakresources.com.au/


----------



## barney (13 May 2021)

greggles said:


> Peak Resources up 15.3% this morning after this curious announcement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting indeed

I note on the second page of today's Ann.  the following:-

The SML is the final major regulatory requirement for the Project. 
Once approved, the Company will be able to negotiate an Economic Framework Agreement for the project with the Tanzanian Government, *including the form and nature of the Government’s free carried interest.*

Well done to the T Gov for seeing the potential

But I wonder what the terms of the $100 Mill will end up being


----------



## Stockbailx (13 May 2021)

From an Investor point of view,  dig deep!


----------



## Stockbailx (14 May 2021)

: PEK's board of directors are not considered experienced ( 0.6 years average tenure), which suggests a new board.
Interesting to how it travels on the back of yesterdays announcement,' next week.


----------



## Stockbailx (27 May 2021)

PEK resources to bonce back. there not out of the woods yet, but i sense there back in bat and putting it to work. Heaps of runs to be had here...


----------



## Stockbailx (28 May 2021)

*PEK - Exercise of Option over Teesside Rare Earth Refinery Site';



			https://mcusercontent.com/ee9899e691de3396f70e498b3/files/12d5604e-4536-2176-fd34-14b527f438f5/ASX_Announcement_Exercise_of_Teesside_Option.pdf
		

*


----------



## Stockbailx (3 June 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> PEK resources to bonce back. there not out of the woods yet, but i sense there back in bat and putting it to work. Heaps of runs to be had here...



PEK rock steady this morning up 16% no announcement, little volume...


----------



## Stockbailx (11 June 2021)

250 year lease executed over Teesside Rare Earth Refinery Site;



			https://mcusercontent.com/ee9899e691de3396f70e498b3/files/5894e888-44fe-4ec6-8e6a-078779b777bd/PEK_Announcement.pd
		


www.peakresources.com.au 250-year Lease Executed over the Teesside Rare Earth Refinery Site Further to its announcement on 28 May 2021 (“Exercise of Option over Teesside Rare Earth Refinery Site”), Peak Resources Limited (ASXEK) (“Peak”or the“Company”)is pleased to announce that following service of the notice to exercise its option for a 250-year lease from Homes England over a 19-hectare parcel of land within the Wilton International Site, and payment of theGBP1,858,712purchase price, the lease has been executed by the parties.


----------



## frugal.rock (1 August 2021)

Waiting for this one to fill the gap...
Had some success trading this one late last year, but revisiting the chart, the success was nothing considering the SP gains since then.
Have looked for a rare earths concentrated ETF on the ASX, but doesn't seem to be one?
(ETF VanEck REMX in the US may be considered, however the chart may be getting ahead of itself, top of the cycle?.)






6 year, monthly bars, REMX chart, dang! (NYSE)


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 August 2021)

_going to the market_

Peak Resources is in the market raising $29 million to fund an updated banking feasibility study, as well as early works on its Ngualla Project in Tanzania.

Peak received regulatory approval from the Tanzanian government for a mining licence for the neodymium and praseodymium rare earth project last month.

The offer comes in the form of a two-tranche placement of approximately 277.8 million shares priced at 9¢ - an 18.2 per cent discount to the last trading price - totalling $25 million. Plus, a $4 million share purchase plan for retail investors.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Waiting for this one to fill the gap...






Dona Ferentes said:


> going to the market






Dona Ferentes said:


> placement of approximately 277.8 million shares priced at 9¢ - an 18.2 per cent discount



And that will fill the gap... 
Thanks Dona.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 August 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> And that will fill the gap...




I looked at your chart and thought exactly that


----------



## qldfrog (14 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I looked at your chart and thought exactly that



Got the spp paper in the mail yesterday 9c is higher than Average price in the last month..wondeeing if i should buy some on market..or just forget it altogether as i doubt it will go much above 9c in the near term


----------



## Tropico (13 October 2021)

I have PEK on a watchlist for Rare Earths and noticed it was up 4% today. It has dropped from the spp price and may have stuck some support/resistance levels. I might watch a little closer for the next few days.








Edit: Ok, 3.9%


----------



## Dona Ferentes (8 December 2021)

a bit of argy bargy going on?

Peak is aware that the Tanzanian Ministry of Minerals has indicated that it is planning to hold a signing ceremony in respect of various mining agreements, including agreements with Peak’s Tanzanian subsidiary, PR NG Minerals Limited, on 13 December 2021.  

As per previous guidance provided to the market, Peak is continuing to progress discussions and negotiations with the Government of Tanzania with respect to an Economic Framework Agreement, Shareholders’ Agreement and other related documentation required as part of the formal grant of the Special Mining Licence by the Minister of Minerals. However, at this time, no agreements have been finalised, approved or signed.


also; _*Peak Rare Earths Limited* (formerly Peak Resources Limited) advises that following shareholder approval at the Company’s Annual General Meeting held on 29 November 2021, the Company’s name has been officially changed with the Australian Securities and Investments Commission_.

(trading ; under PEKDA for now)


----------



## Sean K (14 February 2022)

Must find some rare earths to invest in. Haven't got one at the moment.


----------

